# Conscious Sedation - only the physicians



## cpccoder2008 (Jun 27, 2008)

can a physician bill for conscious sedation ?? i do the billing for only the physicians.. if so what CPT would be appropriate ?


----------



## mbort (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Traci,

What type of procedure(s) are your physicians performing with the use of conscious sedation?  Please give an example of a scenario. 

Also, is he actually physically administering the medication or is a nurse doing it under his supervision?


----------



## shelia_j (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, a physician can and should. The CS codes are divided into two categories.1.) Physicians administering the CS and same doc performing the PX. 2.)  Physician not performing the px but doing the CS 

GO to your cpt book and read the guidelines in the medicine section. It is crystal clear. After you read, check out 99144 if the pt is over the age of 5 and the same doc performing the CS is also performing the px with the presence of a trained observer also in the room. THis person could be a CRNA or many combinations in between. Really hope this helps.


----------



## Schneij4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Review in your CPT book Appendix G.  These codes include Moderate (Conscious) Sedation so you would not bill these separately.


----------

